# Bezwing den Erbeskopf Marathon '05



## evil-knivel (8. Mai 2005)

Wer von euch wird dieses Jahr den Erbeskopf Marathon  mitfahren?

Ich bin den Marathon die letzten beiden Jahre mitgefahren und werde es dieses Jahr wieder tun! (kann ich nur empfehlen)


----------



## sulibats (8. Mai 2005)

Ich bin dabei, allerdings Halbmarathon-Distanz. Das Rennen war letztes Jahr für mich das absolute Highlight: super Strecke (technisch anspruchsvoll, heftige Anstiege), sehr gute Organisation und Top Verpflegung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pedalritter (8. Mai 2005)

Na logisch , bin ich wieder auf der 65er Runde dabei   .

War das Highlight letztes Jahr   . 
Hoffentlich nich wieder so nass und kalt wie letztes Jahr    .


----------



## darkdesigner (9. Mai 2005)

Klar bin ich wieder dabei, diesmal wieder die lange Runde mit 110km!!!

Mein Höhepunkt schlechthin, kann ich nur jedem empfehlen, ist wirklich ein Hammer,
dd


----------



## 007ike (9. Mai 2005)

Nachdem ich 2002 beim Debüt dabei war, 2003 die 110er Runde wegen einem Hitzeschlag abbrechen mußte und 2004 einer meiner besten Kollegen zu dem Termin geheiratet hat, hab ich da noch ne Rechnung offen!
Dieses Jahr werde ich ihn bezwingen!


----------



## Vars.Molta (25. Mai 2005)

hi all,
Ich möchte eventuell die Kurzstrecke mit meinem Sohn (13 Jahre) fahren. Kennt jemand die Kurzstrecke genauer? Ist die Strecke technisch  (zu) anspruchsvoll für einen "Anfänger" ?
Auf der Erbeskopfpage sind Infos diesbezüglich noch spärlich.

gruss.the.vars.molta.und.schönes.bikewochenende !


----------



## Marinbiker (14. Juni 2005)

Hey,
bin auch dabei hab mich für die 65er angemeldet *RC-Silberpils Bellheim* bis dann 

gruß

Georg


----------



## Pedalritter (23. Juni 2005)

So Leute ,

es ist ja nicht mehr lange bis zum Start auf dem ERBESKOPF   !!

Wollte halt nur noch mal wissen , ob noch jemand dabei ist   .
Und dann hoffen wir mal das das Wetter nicht zu Heiss bzw. nicht zu Kalt und Nass wird  .


@Marinbiker
Na dann sehn wir uns auf der 65er Runde    .

Gruss Jörg *TuS Spay*


----------



## germanator9911 (23. Juni 2005)

mal ne kurze Frage:
Habe nähmlich heute zufällig den Flyer vom EM in die Händebekommen.

Wie Anspruchsvoll ist die Strecke denn? Bin Kiedrich und rad am ring schon jeweils einmal mitgefahren!

Würde mich über ne Antwort freuen!!!


----------



## sulibats (23. Juni 2005)

> Wie Anspruchsvoll ist die Strecke denn?


Hm, schwer zu sagen. Es ist alles fahrbar, wobei es natürlich ein paar knifflige Stellen gibt, auf welche aber mit einem Schild oder durch Zuruf der Streckenposten hingewiesen wird. Die technisch schwierigen Abfahrten durchfährt man dann auch eher langsam, sprich im Falle eines Sturzes passiert meist nicht viel. Die schnellen Passagen sind breit genug und haben, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, meist genug Auslauf, falls man sich mal beim Anbremsen vertan hat. 

Was die Kondition angeht fordert die Strecke (wobei ich nur von der Mitteldistanz sprechen kann) schon einiges. Es gibt längere Anstiege über mehrere 100hm aber auch kurze bzw. mittellange, sehr steile Anstiege, die letztes Jahr bei feuchtem Boden teilweise unfahrbar steil waren bzw. ordentlich an den Kräften zehrten - aber genau die Schmerzen will man ja  

Der Trailanteil ist hoch, überhaupt kann man das Rennen vom Profil her nicht mit so Massenveranstaltungen wie Daun vergleichen, wo man wirklich fast nur auf Waldautobahnen unterwegs war. 

Anmelden, marsch marsch.


----------



## darkdesigner (24. Juni 2005)

Zur Frage nach der Kurzdistanz 35km kann ich eigentlich nicht viel sagen, aber ich denke sie ist für jeden zu schaffen. Es muß allerdings klar sein, daß 700hm auch erst mal gefahren werden wollen von absoluten Newbies.

Ansonsten würde ich zur Mittel- und Langdistanz auf jeden Fall von einer sehr anspruchsvollen Strecke sprechen. Wenn Du in diesem Jahr Kiedrich gefahren bist, hattest Du ein gutes Training. Erbeskopf ist aber noch technischer und vor allem konditionell anspruchsvoller!!! Kiedrich hatte knapp 60km mit 1400hm und der Erbeskopf 66km mit 1700hm. 

Es ist und bleibt mein Lieblingsrennen, nirgendwo leidet man so schön wie am Erbeskopf. O-Ton: "Ne, da gehts jetzt nicht rauf, oder?" "Doch! Oh, man, haben die sie noch alle???"    

Von mir aus kann es ruhig heiß und trocken werden, bei Schlamm und Regen wird das ganze echt zur Hölle.

Freu mich,
dd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kastel67 (24. Juni 2005)

Vars.Molta schrieb:
			
		

> hi all,
> Ich möchte eventuell die Kurzstrecke mit meinem Sohn (13 Jahre) fahren. Kennt jemand die Kurzstrecke genauer? Ist die Strecke technisch  (zu) anspruchsvoll für einen "Anfänger" ?
> Auf der Erbeskopfpage sind Infos diesbezüglich noch spärlich.
> 
> gruss.the.vars.molta.und.schönes.bikewochenende !



Moin,

Kondition brauch man schon. Ansonsten ist die Kurzstrecke bewußt so gehalten das sie speziell für Anfänger fahrbar ist. Waldwege Forstautobahnen etc. Sehr schön aber technisch anspruchslos. Aber sowas muß es auch geben.

Gruß k67


----------



## kastel67 (24. Juni 2005)

germanator9911 schrieb:
			
		

> mal ne kurze Frage:
> Habe nähmlich heute zufällig den Flyer vom EM in die Händebekommen.
> 
> Wie Anspruchsvoll ist die Strecke denn? Bin Kiedrich und rad am ring schon jeweils einmal mitgefahren!
> ...



Moin,

Och so schlimm ist das garnicht! Ungefähr so wie eine Kieferbehandlung ohne Betäubung     Tut überhaupt nicht weh    Schlimmer kann es nicht kommen!!!

Gruß k67


----------



## kastel67 (24. Juni 2005)

darkdesigner schrieb:
			
		

> Von mir aus kann es ruhig heiß und trocken werden, bei Schlamm und Regen wird das ganze echt zur Hölle.
> 
> Freu mich,
> dd



Habe 2004 auf der 65 Strecke eine Zeitrafferalterung meines Rades erlebt!! Nee das brauch ich nicht nochmal!! Bin aber wieder dabei.

Gruß k67


----------



## Kelme (24. Juni 2005)

Der Erbeskopf kennt es ja wohl nur extrem. Entweder Hitzerennen (2003) oder Kalt und nass (2004) mit lauschigen 8° C am Start (und es wurde den ganzen Tag nicht wärmer).
Falls man es aus seinen heimatlichen Trails nicht kennt, sollte man das Phänomen des "Wiesenweges" gerade bei feuchter Witterung nicht unterschätzen. In Zusammenarbeit mit dem zähen Schlamm ergibt das eine Packung am Bike, die eine Fortbewegung nicht erleichtert. Vor der Befahrbarkeit dieser Wege bei Nässe und dem hohen "Ich-zieh-dir-die-Kraft-aus-den-Beinen"-Faktor mal ganz zu schweigen.


Kelme - da muss man hin


----------



## Pedalritter (24. Juni 2005)

> Wie Anspruchsvoll ist die Strecke denn?




Mein persönlicher Vergleich , der VULKANBIKE   war gegen den ERBESKOPF   letztes Jahr die reinste Kaffeefahrt   .

Gruss Pedalritter


----------



## Deleted 36013 (24. Juni 2005)

Pedalritter schrieb:
			
		

> Mein persönlicher Vergleich , der VULKANBIKE   war gegen den ERBESKOPF   letztes Jahr die reinste Kaffeefahrt   .
> 
> Gruss Pedalritter



der vulkanbike ist doch in der eifel, oder?
wann ist der?
gibt's dazu ne homepage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Posada (25. Juni 2005)

Wie ist denn der Trailanteil auf dem Erbeskopfmaratho imn Vergleich zu beispielsweise Keilerbike oder Gäsbock? Gibt´s da auch technische Einheiten mit ein paar Felsen oder ist der mehr zum Höhenmeterbolzen?


----------



## Pedalritter (25. Juni 2005)

Hi ,

den Vulkanbike gibt es dieses Jahr in der Form wie sonst nicht !! Dieses Jahr gibt es das ganze als Etappenrennen !! 

Siehe unter www.vulkanbike.de  !!!

Grüssle Pedalritter


----------



## germanator9911 (26. Juni 2005)

gibt es eigentlich eine Teilnehmerbegrenzung? Ich würd mich nähmlich am liebsten erst an dem Wochenende entscheiden, ob fahrn oder nicht.

Und am Ende nach einer stunde autofahrt gesagt zzu bekommen dass kein platz mehr für mich da ist, fände ich echt ********


Gruß


----------



## sulibats (26. Juni 2005)

germanator9911 schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es eigentlich eine Teilnehmerbegrenzung? Ich würd mich nähmlich am liebsten erst an dem Wochenende entscheiden, ob fahrn oder nicht.
> 
> Und am Ende nach einer stunde autofahrt gesagt zzu bekommen dass kein platz mehr für mich da ist, fände ich echt ********
> 
> ...


Auf der Homepage steht mal nix von einem Teilnehmerlimit und bisher sind auch noch deutlich weniger Leute angemeldet, als letztes Jahr, wobei da sicher noch einige dazukommen. Am Besten fragst du einfach per Email nach, dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite. Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass die eine Teilnehmerbegrenzung haben. 

Trotz der technisch anspruchsvollen Strecken wird das Feld an den Anstiegen so auseinandergerissen, dass es bei den Singletrails zu keinen größeren Staus kommt, auch wenn da mal etwas mehr Leute auf die Strecke losgelassen wurden.


----------



## Deleted 36013 (26. Juni 2005)

ich würd unglaublich gerne mitfahren, habe aber keine mitfahrgelegenheit.

*ACHTUNG:* Suche hiermit offiziell eine Mitfahrgelegenheit von *Freiburg* zum Erbeskopf!


----------



## Pedalritter (6. Juli 2005)

So , der Countdown für den Erbeskopf läuft   .

Wettermäßig siehts ja nicht so doll aus   , schon fast so Temperaturen wie letztes Jahr   . Aber is EGAL wir fahren Trotzdem   .

Wer ist denn ev. am Samstag schon in Thalfang ??

bis denne


----------



## Flairbaer (6. Juli 2005)

Mein Kumpel und ich sind jetzt auch gemeldet!  
Mal gespannt, was uns erwartet!?  

Bis Sonntag
Ralph


----------



## Flairbaer (10. Juli 2005)

Bin wohl der erste, der wieder am PC sitzt!  

Ein großes Lob an die Organisatoren!  
Die Strecke war toll ausgeschildert, weder bei der Startnr-Ausgabe noch am Pastastand gab es Warteschlangen und auch das Wetter hat bestens gepasst.
Nächstes Jahr werden wir wieder dabei sein!  

Gruss
Ralph

PS. Vielen Dank für die  20,-- Preisgeld!


----------



## Pedalritter (10. Juli 2005)

Hi , 

na da hat ja Heute alles gepasst    

Wetter war super   , Strecke war wieder Top   , Ausschilderung perfekt   , super nette freundliche Helfer   ,
und Start und Ziel am See hat Irgendwie was   , und immer wieder Anfeuerung von den Zuschauern die da waren , und auch in den Umliegenden Orten gestanden haben . DANKE nochmal an alle   .!!

Nächstes Jahr auf jedenfall wieder !!   

Aber warum hatte ich beim Halbmarathon nachher 70km und etwas mehr wie 1700hm auf´m Tacho   , und ich war nicht der einzige !!
Aber besser so ,wie andersherum   .

Gruss an alle die dabei waren 

Pedalritter


----------



## Boardman (10. Juli 2005)

Ja heute hat wirklich alles gepasst. Wetter und die Strecke war deutlich flüssiger zu fahren als vom alten Startpunkt aus. Ich hatte 1650Hm und knappe 69KM auf der Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race4Hills (11. Juli 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe Euch einfach einwenig Vorsprung gelassen, denn meine Kette wollte nicht so wie ich wollte, somit musste ich sie erst einmal zusammen flicken  , sprich *ist die Kette zu schwach bist Du zu stark *, nach ca. 10 min war es dann geschafft und ich konnte den Anschluss suchen  . Als ich dann noch feststellen musste das meine Ritzel sich von der Narbe löste, machte ich noch einen kleine Boxenstop am Teich (Start/Zielbereich) wo man mir unetgeldlich das Ritzel Packet in aller RUHE  auseinander baute und anschließen wieder zusammen gefummelt hat, doch für den REST der Tour hat es gereicht. Was lernen wir daraus, gebe dein Rad nie an eine Werkstatt ab sondern mache es selbst, denn auf der Strecke merkte ich zu meinem Glück das der Bremsdruck  von der Hinterradbremse immer mehr ab fiel  so eine ÄRGER, na ja wer Bremst verliert dachte ich mir nur so.
Doch hier auch etwas erfreuliches für EUCH, die Startnummer 22 und 65 habe ich Fotografiert.
Damit Ihr die unverschämten FOTOPREISE nicht zahlen braucht stelle Sie ich Euch hier zu Verfügung.
Startnummer 22 und 65.


 


EINE BESSERE QUALLITÄT GIBT ES PER PN

In der Hoffnung das es beim nächstenmal mir besser gelingt anstatt vom letzten Platz auf den 157ten (glaube ich) zufahren. 

Doch es war ein sehr schönes EVENT, weiter so!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Gruss Race


----------



## darkdesigner (11. Juli 2005)

Pedalritter schrieb:
			
		

> Aber warum hatte ich beim Halbmarathon nachher 70km und etwas mehr wie 1700hm auf´m Tacho   , und ich war nicht der einzige !!
> Aber besser so ,wie andersherum   .
> Pedalritter


Tja, genau deshalb war aber nicht alles super!!!  
Auf der Langstrecke waren es gut 10km und 500hm weniger als angekündigt. Echt spitze wenn ich mir bei km 95 an der 6.VP noch ein Powergel, Cola, Kuchen reinziehe, die Flasche randvoll mache, weil ja noch 600hm und 15km vor mir liegen sollten. Entsprechend Piano bin ich es danach dann auch angegangen, und dann rolle ich nur noch 5km ins Tal und Ziel runter...
Echt SCHEI$$E sowas, Sorry!!! Aber wenn Streckenteile rausgenommen werden, dann informiert die Leute doch am Start!

Und über den "minimierten" Wiesenanteil läßt sich auch streiten, ich finde es jedenfalls wenig kreativ und unentspannend für die Muskelatur und Rücken, jede zweite Abfahrt über irgendwelche Graspisten zu hoppeln. Dann macht doch lieber nur 90-100km und laßt dafür die Wiesen wirklich weg, oder minimiert den Anteil tatsächlich...

Ansonsten auch von mir ein großes Lob für die tolle Atmosphäre, das gesamte Helferteam und die nette Masseurin (inklusive ihrer heilenden Hände) nach dem Rennen. 
dd


----------



## Flairbaer (11. Juli 2005)

..aber die megageile Skipiste will ich im nächsten Jahr wieder runterheizen.
Der Sprung war zwar nicht materialschonend, aber Spaß hats gemacht und das Publikum hat gejohlt!  

Gruss
Ralph


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (12. Juli 2005)

bin die kurze (68km) gefahren: 
strecke: 1a, endlich mtb und kein rennrad-waldautobahn-jedermann marathon
atmosphäre, helfer: 1a
verpflegung: solala, lecker, aber ohne trinkflaschen-austausch hat das alles viel zu lang gedauert (zumindestens, wenn man vorne mitfahren wollte). die veran der erbeskopfabfahrt war aus den gleichen gründen völlig banane, da dort ne vollbremsung nötig gewesen wäre, um sich zu verpflegen. lieber kurz vor der kuppe.
komme sehr gerne wieder! hoffentlich wird´s nicht größer


----------



## sasco (12. Juli 2005)

bin die 68er gefahren und fands einfach nur super, auch wenns hart war, hab als vergleich nur den vulkanbike und der erbeskopf war definitiv anspruchsvoller...war auch super dass die masse der starter nich so riesig war wie in daun, wodurch man die vielen trails auch mehr oder weniger vernünftig fahren konnte.
jedenfalls ein dickes lob an die veranstalter, gut organisiert und toller service an den verpflegungspunkten!!
nächste jahr bin ich wieder dabei!!

gruss
sasco


----------



## mussruff (13. Juli 2005)

Hi,

war zum ersten Mal am Erbeskopf und positiv überrascht über den unermüdlichen Einsatz der vielen Helfer. Prima!!  
Trotz überraschender Streckenverkürzung auf 96km war diese sehr interessant und auch wegen dem perfekt bestelltem Wetter schön zu fahren. Mit sportlich straffer Abstimmung noch vom letzten Einsatz, fand ich den Anteil an holprigen Wiesen(begrüntem Acker)abfahrten und Wurzeltrails aber zu hoch. Ich mags zwar technisch herausfordernd bin aber kein Testfahrer von RockShocks oder Manitou.
Wenn Ihr jetzt noch ein paar weitere Dixis im Start-/Zielbereich aufstellt und die Streckenposten über den restlichen Streckenverlauf/-länge informiert sind gibts gar nix mehr zu optimieren... ;-)

Bis zum nächsten Ichwilldichnochmalbezwingen-Marathon


----------



## darkdesigner (5. Juli 2006)

Es ist wieder soweit, noch ein paar Tage und dann heißt es wieder leiden ohne Ende!!!


----------



## null.ahnung (5. Juli 2006)

Hallo und Servus miteinander!
Freue mich ebenfalls schon riesig auf Sonntag.Wird mein erster Marathon über die Langdistanz.Soll ja schön heftig sein!Aber irgendwann muss man es ja mal probieren.
Viel Spass!!??


----------



## darkdesigner (10. Juli 2006)

darkdesigner schrieb:
			
		

> ... und dann heißt es wieder leiden ohne Ende!!!


Welch weise Vorahnung, hätte ich das geahnt, wäre ich im Bett geblieben... Aber die Super-Massage vor und nach dem Rennen hält die Schmerzen heute in Grenzen. Die Streckenausschilerung war völlig in Ordnung, hatte keine Probleme auf der Strecke zu bleiben. Die Verpflegung war super, sehr positiv die zusätzlichen Getränkepunkte!!! 

Vielen Dank nochmal für meinen eigenen Uphill, hat mir die Motivation gegeben um durchzuhalten!!!  
dd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitzelfreund (11. Juli 2006)

darkdesigner schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, genau deshalb war aber nicht alles super!!!
> Auf der Langstrecke waren es gut 10km und 500hm weniger als angekündigt. Echt spitze wenn ich mir bei km 95 an der 6.VP noch ein Powergel, Cola, Kuchen reinziehe, die Flasche randvoll mache, weil ja noch 600hm und 15km vor mir liegen sollten. Entsprechend Piano bin ich es danach dann auch angegangen, und dann rolle ich nur noch 5km ins Tal und Ziel runter...
> Echt SCHEI$$E sowas, Sorry!!! Aber wenn Streckenteile rausgenommen werden, dann informiert die Leute doch am Start!
> 
> ...



hmmm. du hast dich verfahren! es ging nochmal auf ne schleife, die strecke hat sich geteilt links richtung ziel, rechts richtung schleife, auf der kein mensch war, leider auch keine waldarbeiter und auch teilweise kein weg.
hatte 113km, mein kollege 112,5 auf der langstrecken auf dem tacho, bist du ggf. nicht die letzte schleife gefahren?


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (11. Juli 2006)

oops habe mich im jahr geirrt, meine anmerkungen beziehen sich auf 2006  (-;


----------



## darkdesigner (12. Juli 2006)

Du Vogel... ;-) Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil  

Meinen Bericht gibts hier
dd


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (12. Juli 2006)

top bericht
war auf jeden fall alles andere als ne kaffeefahrt. da wird eppstein echt süazierenfahren


----------



## null.ahnung (13. Juli 2006)

Hallo!
Der Bericht ist wirklich ganz gut.Nur denkt man beim lesen du hättest ca 15 Stunden gebraucht. Ich hatte mir den Erbeskopf als ersten Langstrecken-Marathon ausgesucht.Wenn schon,denn schon.Deshalb bin ich auch mit meinen 8Stunden zufrieden .Die ganze Veranstaltung fand ich im übrigen klasse   .Einzig das einige Fahrer die Strecke abkürzten und in der Wertung jetzt vor mir stehen find ich ein bisschen schade .Die Schwierigkeit der Strecke sieht man auch daran,das über 20 Fahrer nicht ins Ziel kamen.
Bis dann 
Oliver


----------



## Limit83 (17. Juli 2006)

null.ahnung schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Der Bericht ist wirklich ganz gut.Nur denkt man beim lesen du hättest ca 15 Stunden gebraucht. Ich hatte mir den Erbeskopf als ersten Langstrecken-Marathon ausgesucht.Wenn schon,denn schon.Deshalb bin ich auch mit meinen 8Stunden zufrieden .Die ganze Veranstaltung fand ich im übrigen klasse   .Einzig das einige Fahrer die Strecke abkürzten und in der Wertung jetzt vor mir stehen find ich ein bisschen schade .Die Schwierigkeit der Strecke sieht man auch daran,das über 20 Fahrer nicht ins Ziel kamen.
> Bis dann
> Oliver


Oder aber daran, dass ein paar von den Fahrern so ehrlich waren und zugaben abgekürzt zu haben und deshalb nicht in die Wertung kamen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

